# River Thames at Cookham



## rcarca (Sep 28, 2012)

Took these this evening. Feedback welcome.




Boat House by RCARCARCA, on Flickr

EXIF: 5DMkiii, 24-105mm @ 85mm, 1/100sec, f5.6, ISO640




Bridge near the Thames by RCARCARCA, on Flickr

EXIF: as above, except 28mm, 1/40sec




Bridge at the edge of the Thames by RCARCARCA, on Flickr

EXIF: as above, except 1/50sec, 55mm, ISO1000

Thanks

Richard


----------



## sama (Oct 3, 2012)

splendid................nice shots


----------



## rcarca (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks Sama! I appreciate the feedback.

Richard


----------



## nightbreath (Oct 4, 2012)

They look too flat and too sharp to me. I believe you can easily fix this in your editing software.


----------



## AmbientLight (Oct 4, 2012)

Especially the shots with the nice bridge would benefit from less depth of field, so that the eye is guided toward the bridge and out-of-focus areas provide a nice dreamy background.

Of course with the 24-105 f4 is the best you can do in this regard, but you can still manipulate things by using either manual focus or using a lower focus point, so that the grass up front is more in focus and the houses and stuff in the background are more out-of-focus.

Of course this recommendation will only work out, if you have a chance to visit the place again. Apart from that I second NightBreath's suggestion.


----------



## rcarca (Oct 5, 2012)

nightbreath said:


> They look too flat and too sharp to me. I believe you can easily fix this in your editing software.



I am interested in the "too sharp" part of what you said. I have done nothing to sharpen them. That is straight out of the can. Are you suggseting that I might soften them?

As to the flat bit... does this look any less flat:




2Y2A1019.jpg by RCARCARCA, on Flickr

Unfortunately, you can see more signs of the building work hidden amongst the trees! I really appreciate all of this feedback because it helps me get these looking better!

I will also be back there on a better light day... but perhaps not now until next spring!

Cheers

Richard


----------



## nightbreath (Oct 5, 2012)

rcarca said:


> nightbreath said:
> 
> 
> > They look too flat and too sharp to me. I believe you can easily fix this in your editing software.
> ...


It seems CR forum makes something with sharpness when you add your pictures from Flickr here. When I said "flat" I was referring to main point of attention in the photo, nothing could "catch" my eye. And please don't use shadows push so much


----------

